# Ethiopian Christian executed by 'isis' muslims in Libya



## pismoe

---   White House condemns ISIS video that purportedly shows killing of Ethiopian Christians in Libya Fox News  ---


----------



## Nutz

The hypocrite, DarkFury, is silent.  He only has a problem when white Christians are mistreated. 

It is a shame...as Christians, we should ALL be outraged and demand total war against Islam.


----------



## DarkFury

Nutz said:


> The hypocrite, DarkFury, is silent.  He only has a problem when white Christians are mistreated.
> 
> It is a shame...as Christians, we should ALL be outraged and demand total war against Islam.


*Silent? I made my comment pages ago. You can read right?*


----------



## Nutz

DarkFury said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hypocrite, DarkFury, is silent.  He only has a problem when white Christians are mistreated.
> 
> It is a shame...as Christians, we should ALL be outraged and demand total war against Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> *Silent? I made my comment pages ago. You can read right?*
Click to expand...

Doubt it.  Racist teapers always lie.


----------



## pismoe

to me , its a people thing , a Christian people thing as I don't care about the peoples color . Christians are being slaughtered all over the place by 'muslims' .


----------



## Nutz

pismoe said:


> to me , its a people thing , a Christian people thing as I don't care about the peoples color . Christians are being slaughtered all over the place by 'muslims' .



That is the way it should be...regretfully, teapers hate black people and dismiss such atrocities.


----------



## DarkFury

Nutz said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hypocrite, DarkFury, is silent.  He only has a problem when white Christians are mistreated.
> 
> It is a shame...as Christians, we should ALL be outraged and demand total war against Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> *Silent? I made my comment pages ago. You can read right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubt it.  Racist teapers always lie.
Click to expand...

*So you can't read? Yup your a liberal.*


----------



## Nutz

DarkFury said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hypocrite, DarkFury, is silent.  He only has a problem when white Christians are mistreated.
> 
> It is a shame...as Christians, we should ALL be outraged and demand total war against Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> *Silent? I made my comment pages ago. You can read right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubt it.  Racist teapers always lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So you can't read? Yup your a liberal.*
Click to expand...

Nope, a true conservative.  You, on the ther hand,  are truly a teaper.  A liar and a racist always posting sophomoric nonsense.  You are just a low info lemming.


----------



## Osomir

Nutz said:


> The hypocrite, DarkFury, is silent.  He only has a problem when white Christians are mistreated.
> 
> It is a shame...as Christians, we should ALL be outraged and demand total war against Islam.



Yeah, because that's what Jesus was a big fan of: total war. We will show them the love of Christ by indiscriminately killing them regardless of their individual transgression against us!


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> to me , its a people thing , a Christian people thing as I don't care about the peoples color . Christians are being slaughtered all over the place by 'muslims' .



Correction: people are being slaughtered all over the place by people.


----------



## pismoe

gotta be specific and precise Osomir , its the 'muslims' that are slaughtering the Christians all  over the middle east and they want to do the same to Jews and Yazidis !!     Course you know the facts but you are just trying to shift blame .   Yep , the murderers are muslims .


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> gotta be specific and precise Osomir , its the 'muslims' that are slaughtering the Christians all  over the middle east and they want to do the same to Jews and Yazidis !!     Course you know the facts but you are just trying to shift blame .   Yep , the murderers are muslims .



The primary victims of these 'Muslims' are Muslims. relying simply on general religious ideology to analyze and explain conflict doesn't really work, and has been shown time and again by statisticians within the field of conflict study to not be a significant explanatory variable for violence. So, it turns out that ideology isn't as strong of a factor as we like to believe. In the end it is people who kill other people because of the nature of people.


----------



## pismoe

Nutz said:


> The hypocrite, DarkFury, is silent.  He only has a problem when white Christians are mistreated.
> 
> It is a shame...as Christians, we should ALL be outraged and demand total war against Islam.


hey NUTZ , good post , yeah , I agree , total war on islam sounds good to me !!


----------



## pismoe

good Osomir , muslims fighting , murdering each other is doing what they do best and is just icing on the cake !!   Course muslims are targeting Christians simply because they are Christian , same with the Yazidis !!


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> good Osomir , muslims fighting , murdering and doing what they do best is just icing on the cake !!



Once again, people fighting people is nothing new nor anything dependent on Islam. The depth of your analysis here is pretty shallow and not very statistically robust.


----------



## pismoe

and just to clarify NUTZ , I agree with your desire to do total war on 'islam' but as far as 'dark fury' , well that guy is cool in my book !!


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> and just to clarify NUTZ , I agree with your desire to do total war on 'islam' but as far as 'dark fury' , well that guy is cool in my book !!



Yawn. You're not very good at trolling / baiting.


----------



## pismoe

You see what I typed Osomir , I stand by what I typed and most Americans agree with my message .  Same thing for most of the western world with people that know anything about 'islam' .


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> You see what I typed Osomir , I stand by what I typed and most Americans agree with my message .  Same thing for most of the western world with people that know anything about 'islam' .



let me know when you have something better


----------



## pismoe

NUTZ and I agree same with many others on this board Osomir !!   islam is a big problem for the  civilized westen world and is going to get bigger Osomir !!


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> NUTZ and I agree same with many others on this board Osomir !!



Nifty. If only a couple of people agreeing with you in any way prevented your argument from being riddled with logical fallacies then you'd be all set.


----------



## pismoe

everyone knows the centuries old reputation of violence that is 'islam' Osomir .  You sound silly claiming otherwise .


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> everyone knows the centuries old reputation of violence that is 'islam' Osomir .  You sound silly claiming otherwise .



Everyone knows the millennia old reputation of violence that is mankind pismoe. You sound silly claiming otherwise.


----------



## pismoe

old news and typical of muslims Osomir ---  Muslims throw Christians overboard to their death during sea voyage Kicker Daily News  ---  its just a violent religion , has been since invention .


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> old news and typical of muslims Osomir ---  Muslims throw Christians overboard to their death during sea voyage Kicker Daily News  ---  its just a violent religion , has been since invention .



People were throwing each other into the sea long before Islam existed.


----------



## pismoe

a bit more news , just another example Osomir .  ---  ISIS releases video purportedly showing killing of Ethiopian Christians in Libya Fox News  ---  just doing what they do best , same inside muslim he11 holes like 'iran' and palistine that's controlled by muslims Osomir .  Did you eveer see video of the Iranians hanging homosexuals from cranes in town centers ??


----------



## pismoe

yep , sharia type Islamic law is pretty interesting Osomir .  Did you ever see muslims teaching homosexuals how to fly when the muslims throw the homsexuals off the tops of buildings ??   Its an interesting set of pictures or maybe it was a video .


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> a bit more news , just another example Osomir .  ---  ISIS releases video purportedly showing killing of Ethiopian Christians in Libya Fox News  ---  just doing what they do best , same inside muslim he11 holes like 'iran' and palistine that's controlled by muslims Osomir .  Did you eveer see video of the Iranians hanging homosexuals from cranes in town centers ??



I have seen professed Christians execute children for having non-Christian sounding names, that doesn't make Christianity a violent ideological structure. That's called identity politics / conflict. It's pretty common. Why you need such actions to revolve only around ideology is a bit mystifying and defies basic human nature.


----------



## Nutz

pismoe said:


> and just to clarify NUTZ , I agree with your desire to do total war on 'islam' but as far as 'dark fury' , well that guy is cool in my book !!


You are wrong abourt DF...he is a moron teaper.  But that is alright...we agree on the Islam thing.  For me, it is total war or total isolationism.  There is nothing in between.


----------



## Osomir

Nutz said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and just to clarify NUTZ , I agree with your desire to do total war on 'islam' but as far as 'dark fury' , well that guy is cool in my book !!
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong abourt DF...he is a moron teaper.  But that is alright...we agree on the Islam thing.  For me, it is total war or total isolationism.  There is nothing in between.
Click to expand...


Seems like you have a lot in common with Islamic terrorists.


----------



## there4eyeM

No fan here of Islam, but ISIS is not really Moslem. They call themselves Moslems, but that is no different from most people who call themselves Christians, yet desecrate the memory and work of Jesus. 

If ISIS could just be eliminated, I would be content. That is not possible. It isn't how things have ever worked. It isn't going to happen now. That idiots (almost always and almost exclusively male) commit atrocities in the name of their self-proclaimed truth remains a plague on our race.

If by some bizarre magic I were transported behind the sights of a .50 cal. sniper rifle looking down on the scene of such an event, I doubt I'd hesitate to stop at least that one 'jihadist'. I am not without a sentiment of disgust and anger at such beings. I just think we would be better to keep our verbiage clear.


----------



## HenryBHough

"White House condemns...."

I can believe _the structure itself_ might condemn Muslim terrorism.

But the _occupants_ of the structure?  Not so much.


----------



## pismoe

yea Nutz , hey Dark Fury is a good decent guy from what I've read in most of his posts .  As you say , lets forget that for now and thanks for you common sense thinking on 'islam' . Isolation is fine after we get rid of the numerous killers of Christians , Jews , Yazidis and others in the middle east , imo !!


----------



## pismoe

that's just silly thinking imo '4eye' , no disrespect but sounds like you are swallowing the prezidents propaganda and talking points .  My language and my message is very clear as far as islam is concerned and I don't listen to their lies , better known as taqiya !!    Checkout the violence of islam since its invention about 1400 years ago .


----------



## pismoe

think that you are correct Henry !!


----------



## pismoe

throwing a homosexual off a 7 story building , poor guy survives so the muslim bystanders , crowd of husbands , fathers , sons stone him to death !!   ---  Man survives being thrown from 7-storey building by Isis for being gay then stoned to death Metro News  ---  point is that islams sharia law is very barbaric '4eye' !!


----------



## there4eyeM

I've read the Koran and it is definitely defective, but there is absolutely no way you can get from it to where ISIS is. They adhere only to their own desire to do whatever they want. They call it 'Islam' to cover themselves and get support from one group and 'constructive hate' from others. Lashing out blindly at them only serves their recruiting.


----------



## pismoe

I disagree '4eye' , just like that homosexual that was thrown off the building by 'isis' , poor guy survived so the crowd of normal muslim bystanders stoned him to death .


----------



## pismoe

and like Germany in the 40s , the small amount of Nazis controlled the vast majority of Germans .  Same thing in these muslim countries where isis is at work as it controls the population .   If isis is winning the population falls in line with 'isis' because if they don't they'll be killed by  'isis' .  If the tides turn and isis eventually loses the population will turn on 'isis' after all the 'isis' , murderers  , fighters are dead and gone .


----------



## there4eyeM

I really don't want to be in a position of defending Islam, but please remember all the lynchings perpetrated by church-going people in the not-so-distant US past. 'Pack' psychology leads to many excesses.


----------



## pismoe

c'mon '4eye' , what was the number of lynchings and what Christian denomination did the lynchings ??    Besides that it is muslim shariah law theology that executes homosexuals , rapes yazidi woman and girls , beheads eyptian copt Christians on Libyan beachs and drowns 'kufir' when conditions get too crowded on boats escaping violence in north Africa as the boats head to Italy .


----------



## Osomir

there4eyeM said:


> I really don't want to be in a position of defending Islam, but please remember all the lynchings perpetrated by church-going people in the not-so-distant US past. 'Pack' psychology leads to many excesses.



It isn't really a matter of defending Islam. It's a simple matter of being intellectually honest and the utilization of decent methodology.


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> c'mon '4eye' , what was the number of lynchings and what Christian denomination did the lynchings ??    Besides that it is muslim shariah law theology that executes homosexuals , rapes yazidi woman and girls , beheads eyptian copt Christians on Libyan beachs and drowns 'kufir' when conditions get too crowded on boats escaping violence in north Africa as the boats head to Italy .



Europeans did these things too for God and country in their colonial civilizing missions.


----------



## pismoe

foolish post #42  Osomir but I guess that you are trying to sound intellectual .


----------



## pismoe

no one denies what euros did in the past , the muslim problem is current  mrobama , er I mean Osomir !!


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> no one denies what euros did in the past , problem is no mrobama , er I mean Osomir !!



According to your flawed logic the fact that they did such things in the name of Christianity means that Christian ideology must be inherently violent. Instead of focusing on other causal variables of conflict that are more robust and have better explanatory power, you instead stick to merely the one and overemphasize it because you have an anti-Islamic agenda. Once again, it is a matter of basic standards. You simply lack them, and likely willingly so that you can attempt to troll people on a message board. It's a little sad really.


----------



## pismoe

and the problem is for westerners to solve , your type can support 'isis' / muslims in this war as much as you want Osomir !!


----------



## pismoe

didn't do it in the name of Christianity , expansion inside the USA was done under secular USA govenment at least in the USA Osomir !!


----------



## pismoe

course , it doesn't matter to me , I'm an American , not a Europeon .


----------



## there4eyeM

It has become a cliché that the current struggle involves 'asymmetric warfare'. Well, in my mind, if there is anything 'asymmetric' it is the West's capacity for information dissemination and propaganda compared to anyone else. We have the communications techniques and psychological warfare methods that can defeat vulgar ISIS-type macho idiocy. They would be much more effective (and infinitely cheaper) than risky warmaking on unfamiliar cultural and geographic terrain.


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> didn't do it in the name of Christianity , expansion inside the USA was done under secular USA govenment at least in the USA Osomir !!



Europeans absolutely utilized religious language to publicly justify their "civilizing" missions in Africa and abroad elsewhere. We saw genocides under those banners, but once again, your focus on simple ideology over main causal variables prevents you from being able to actually analyze conflict: all you can see is religion, because that's all you want to see.


----------



## pismoe

silly post '4eye' in my opinion .  I think 'isis' needs to be fought with boots on the ground and overwhelming military force .  I think that may happen eventually , if it doesn't well , future generation can handle what they have allowed .


----------



## pismoe

as I told you , I'm an American , not European !!


----------



## pismoe

and the past is the past in my opinion , time for America , Israel and the western world to worry about the present and the future Osomir and '4eye' !!


----------



## there4eyeM

Military encirclement and logistics denial, while ISIS withers on the vine perhaps. Frontal assault, a huge military mistake.


----------



## there4eyeM

pismoe said:


> silly post '4eye' in my opinion .  I think 'isis' needs to be fought with boots on the ground and overwhelming military force . .



You, first.


----------



## pismoe

aw , go ahead , maybe you are an armchair general , I don't know '4eye' . Me, I like massive bombing , fire bombing and the boots on the ground to do mop up !!    Google 'highway of death' from Kuwait to Iraq in 1992 or just checkout the firebombing of Dresden Germany in ww2 to see what I mean .


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> aw , go ahead , maybe you are an armchair general , I don't know '4eye' . Me, I like massive bombing , fire bombing and the boots on the ground to do mop up !!    Google 'highway of death' from Kuwait to Iraq in 1992 or just checkout the firebombing of Dresden Germany in ww2 to see what I mean .



So in other words, you like largely antiquated international military strategies.


----------



## pismoe

another Modern Armchair general ehh , when this war is finally fought in earnest it will be fought using the methods that I describe Osomir .


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> another Modern Armchair general ehh , when this war is finally fought in earnest it will be fought using the methods that I describe Osomir .



Right. Let me know when that happens


----------



## pismoe

you'll hear it , listen for lots of big booms in your homeland Osomir !!


----------



## pismoe

and a little news , this time from Australia where once again muslims were going to do some murdering .   ---  Anzac Day terror plotters were going to mow down police officer before a shooting rampage Daily Mail Online  ---    here you go Osomir and '4eye' !!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

And? African Christians wanted to kill gays for being gay. Seems perfectly fair and concistent if another religion kills them for some sin they have even if the Christian didn't share that opinion.


----------



## irosie91

Delta4Embassy said:


> And? African Christians wanted to kill gays for being gay. Seems perfectly fair and concistent if another religion kills them for some sin they have even if the Christian didn't share that opinion.



Deltadawn-----calm down-----its a serious matter and Ethiopian Christians
are not executing gays   (as far as I know)


----------



## Osomir

irosie91 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? African Christians wanted to kill gays for being gay. Seems perfectly fair and concistent if another religion kills them for some sin they have even if the Christian didn't share that opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deltadawn-----calm down-----its a serious matter and Ethiopian Christians
> are not executing gays   (as far as I know)
Click to expand...


Ethiopia is highly intolerant of homosexuals.


----------



## Moonglow

irosie91 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? African Christians wanted to kill gays for being gay. Seems perfectly fair and concistent if another religion kills them for some sin they have even if the Christian didn't share that opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deltadawn-----calm down-----its a serious matter and Ethiopian Christians
> are not executing gays   (as far as I know)
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Osomir said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? African Christians wanted to kill gays for being gay. Seems perfectly fair and concistent if another religion kills them for some sin they have even if the Christian didn't share that opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deltadawn-----calm down-----its a serious matter and Ethiopian Christians
> are not executing gays   (as far as I know)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ethiopia is highly intolerant to homosexuals.
Click to expand...


I did not know.      What do they do?      My impression of Ethiopia---which
may be wrong-----is that central control is not all that effective----and there
is tribal stuff going on out in the hills


----------



## Moonglow

Osomir said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? African Christians wanted to kill gays for being gay. Seems perfectly fair and concistent if another religion kills them for some sin they have even if the Christian didn't share that opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deltadawn-----calm down-----its a serious matter and Ethiopian Christians
> are not executing gays   (as far as I know)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ethiopia is highly intolerant to homosexuals.
Click to expand...


----------



## Osomir

irosie91 said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? African Christians wanted to kill gays for being gay. Seems perfectly fair and concistent if another religion kills them for some sin they have even if the Christian didn't share that opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deltadawn-----calm down-----its a serious matter and Ethiopian Christians
> are not executing gays   (as far as I know)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ethiopia is highly intolerant to homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not know.      What do they do?      My impression of Ethiopia---which
> may be wrong-----is that central control is not all that effective----and there
> is tribal stuff going on out in the hills
Click to expand...


Homosexual activity is punishable for up to 15 years in prison. Historically, Ethiopia was even harsher towards homosexuals during its Solomonic dynasties and homosexuals often face acts of extra-judicial violence or threats of violence against their person (when identified). Ethiopian Orthodoxy is not too keen on the practice in general.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

irosie91 said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? African Christians wanted to kill gays for being gay. Seems perfectly fair and concistent if another religion kills them for some sin they have even if the Christian didn't share that opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deltadawn-----calm down-----its a serious matter and Ethiopian Christians
> are not executing gays   (as far as I know)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ethiopia is highly intolerant to homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not know.      What do they do?      My impression of Ethiopia---which
> may be wrong-----is that central control is not all that effective----and there
> is tribal stuff going on out in the hills
Click to expand...


Not just Eithiopia but the whole continent of Africa is rabidly anti-homosexual having the most severe punishments for homosexuality on Earth (after a few of the Muslim countries.)

LGBT rights by country or territory - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Osomir

Moonglow said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? African Christians wanted to kill gays for being gay. Seems perfectly fair and concistent if another religion kills them for some sin they have even if the Christian didn't share that opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deltadawn-----calm down-----its a serious matter and Ethiopian Christians
> are not executing gays   (as far as I know)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ethiopia is highly intolerant to homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Doesn't that video stem from Uganda? A little further south of Ethiopia, but yes, a lot of former British colonies are negatively disposed towards homosexuality. It was illegal in the UK during the colonial period and those laws were often passed down to their colonies.


----------



## irosie91

Osomir said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? African Christians wanted to kill gays for being gay. Seems perfectly fair and concistent if another religion kills them for some sin they have even if the Christian didn't share that opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deltadawn-----calm down-----its a serious matter and Ethiopian Christians
> are not executing gays   (as far as I know)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ethiopia is highly intolerant to homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not know.      What do they do?      My impression of Ethiopia---which
> may be wrong-----is that central control is not all that effective----and there
> is tribal stuff going on out in the hills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexual activity is punishable for up to 15 years in prison. Historically, Ethiopia was even harsher towards homosexuals during its Solomonic dynasties and homosexuals often face acts of extra-judicial violence or threats of violence against their person (when identified). Ethiopian Orthodoxy is not too keen on the practice in general.
Click to expand...


oh---ok ---that's the Ethiopian Christians-----but do they have jurisdiction over
muslims in Ethiopia?


----------



## Osomir

irosie91 said:


> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osomir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? African Christians wanted to kill gays for being gay. Seems perfectly fair and concistent if another religion kills them for some sin they have even if the Christian didn't share that opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deltadawn-----calm down-----its a serious matter and Ethiopian Christians
> are not executing gays   (as far as I know)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ethiopia is highly intolerant to homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not know.      What do they do?      My impression of Ethiopia---which
> may be wrong-----is that central control is not all that effective----and there
> is tribal stuff going on out in the hills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexual activity is punishable for up to 15 years in prison. Historically, Ethiopia was even harsher towards homosexuals during its Solomonic dynasties and homosexuals often face acts of extra-judicial violence or threats of violence against their person (when identified). Ethiopian Orthodoxy is not too keen on the practice in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh---ok ---that's the Ethiopian Christians-----but do they have jurisdiction over
> muslims in Ethiopia?
Click to expand...


Historically yes. Ethiopia has been moving more towards ethnic federation since the collapse of Mengistu's regime though.


----------



## pismoe

looks like imprisonment would be better than death .   iran and isis kill homosexuals . Homosexuals would probably welcome 15 years in prison rather than the stoning or being tossed off buildings that they get in iran .


----------



## pismoe

Ethiopia is supposedly a secular government !!


----------



## irosie91

pismoe said:


> Ethiopia is supposedly a secular government !!



oh   ok-----as far as I know it is a hot bed of ethnic tension between
muslims and Christians-------????    I am not sure-----there are famines
there I think----and people struggle for a share of the nothing that is
available------but I am not sure


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> looks like imprisonment would be better than death .   iran and isis kill homosexuals . Homosexuals would probably welcome 15 years in prison rather than the stoning or being tossed off buildings that they get in iran .



They are violently assaulted, and live in constant fear in Ethiopia as well.


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> Ethiopia is supposedly a secular government !!



Ethiopia's ruling class used to be based on its blood ties to King Solomon. It became more secular later on with the end of the Solomonic dynasties, particularly with the rise of Mengistu during the Cold War. Mengistu was ousted though, and a lot of the political identity structures now revolve around larger ethnic groupings which Ethiopia was rezoned administratively to give ethnic groups a little more control over different regions. Most of the groups that pooled together to maintain political dominance though are from Christian majority regions. Muslims are largely concentrated in the north-east (Afar) East (Ogaden) and south east in the larger Oromia district where they make up a little under half of the population.

Christianity plays a large role in centralized Ethiopian identity, especially in the past; they are trying to find a more workable solution though given the country's inherent diversity.


----------



## pismoe

oughta get some guns , assert their rights to self defense if they haven't been officialy disarmed .  I mean , here in the USA we have the PINK PISTOL gay pro gun group that advocate self defense using guns when its needed .


----------



## Osomir

irosie91 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ethiopia is supposedly a secular government !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh   ok-----as far as I know it is a hot bed of ethnic tension between
> muslims and Christians-------????    I am not sure-----there are famines
> there I think----and people struggle for a share of the nothing that is
> available------but I am not sure
Click to expand...


More of a history of tension between the center of the country and the periphery. The Ethiopian state has long had difficulties with its outlying regions and with maintaining control over them (poor itnernal infrastructure for traveling limited government reach). Rebellions there were historically common and the emperor would essentially march in a giant circle around the country with his army restoring order during rebel season. The reason for rebellions are many, some are identity ethnic politics, others are based around opportunism that stemmed from a traditional rather feudal system of governance, others still stem from under-development, lack of political representation, and famine.


----------



## pismoe

tribal society is what it is Osomir !!


----------



## Osomir

pismoe said:


> tribal society is what it is Osomir !!



Ethnic society (traditionally more feudal than tribal in its governance structure: think medieval Europe). But religion also plays a large role in identity and in politics. To some nationalists if one is not Ethiopian Orthodox then one is not truly Ethiopian, and Christian "crusading" language or appeal to Solomonic history was utilized heavily in the country's past to call people to arms either for defense or for expansion purposes. The nature of Christ also played a huge traditional role within Ethiopian politics. Muslims have largely been kept to the periphery (but that Islamic faith generally goes hand in hand with ethnic divisions). The Oromia are one of the more diverse groupings.

We also have to keep in mind that the different parts of Ethiopia have very different histories in general and thus very different histories of interaction with the Ethiopian central government.


----------



## Osomir

One of the useful roles that religion has played politically within Ethiopia is that it allows power seekers to transcend more divisive ethnic or regional/local identity structures; instead allowing them to address a larger audience; but that doesn't erase the other divisions, it just allows for different possible identity groupings to form.


----------



## Vikrant

pismoe said:


> tribal society is what it is Osomir !!



You claim to be a Native American but you seem to take no interest in posting any topic which is of importance to Native Americans. I find it hard to believe that a Native American would be obsessed with Muslims in Africa and Europe and Iran's nuclear program but show no interest in posting about condition of reservations across the U.S. Heck, I doubt you even know what a CDIB card is without Googling. 

What is your game? I think I know the answer to that. 

BTW, you should be the last person to frown upon the concept of tribe unless of course you are a fake Native American.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

pismoe said:


> ---   White House condemns ISIS video that purportedly shows killing of Ethiopian Christians in Libya Fox News  ---



Shrug. Arab countries usually outlaw proselytizing (Israel does too.) 

Look on the brightside, they died martyrs are partying with Jesus even now. Not a bad thing. Should martyr them all. Or is their dying bad somehow...?


----------



## pismoe




----------



## irosie91

Delta4Embassy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---   White House condemns ISIS video that purportedly shows killing of Ethiopian Christians in Libya Fox News  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrug. Arab countries usually outlaw proselytizing (Israel does too.)
> 
> Look on the brightside, they died martyrs are partying with Jesus even now. Not a bad thing. Should martyr them all. Or is their dying bad somehow...?
Click to expand...


yes,   their dying is bad,   deltadawn.     The Christians of Ethiopia are targets for muslims their------are desperately poor and are being exploited by the ass lickers of al nabi elsewhere-----this situation is nothing new----it has been going on for more than 1000 years


----------

